# fathers day fattie w/ qview



## morkdach (Jun 15, 2008)

hot humid and in a thunder storm watch so i said keep it simple kids are busy so its just me and mama so had a jd maple told mama maple just dont sound good smoked but we decided to go for it.
1 jd maple scrambled eggs mixed bell peppers pepperjack cheese small amount of kc masterpiece bbq seasoning wrapped in bacon about 5 hours with hickory kind of hard not to get a fattie to fail some just look better than others but so far all taste great heres som pics.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome looking fatty, bet it taste great. Love the red pepper!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

yup the fatty is looking real good-good job-yumm


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks pretty good for out in that part of the country.  I bet you are a K-State graduate?   Looks like you've got it down good.  Semper FI


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks great and nice fillings


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

Here in New Hampshire we have a saying...."Everything's better with maple!!!"...that is a fine looking QView...Yum:)

QueTeePie


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

A fine lookin' fatty indeed!!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, alright then! Nice shots! Love the smoke billowing; it's almost like clouds parting to reveal a slice of heaven.... Poetic, beautiful.

Better yet, bacon... everywhere bacon.... Gotta start wrappin' fatties in BACON!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a fine looking fattie!
I was a bit apprehensive about using that JD maple but I found that it works well with the hickory!!


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

if, scratch that,,, when i do a breakfast fatty i cam only hope it looks as good as yours great job!!!


----------

